# 19 inch roh drift rs staggered $600



## dimeslerm (Jun 18, 2009)

I had these in my 2002 bmw 325i.dont know the offset if anyone does please post. $600 picked up or 800 shipped. i live in northwest suburbs chicago. Need some room in the garage.rears almost brand new, have about 1000 miles kumho spt 245/35/19 fronts nitto extreme 555 zr 225/35/19. :seeya:


----------



## ls2_Gto_Ftw (Feb 21, 2008)

What's the width and offset.


----------

